# Tamping techniques



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

I was in a discussion a little while ago about an unusual tamping technique I had seen on instagram. Finally found the video after a few weeks lol (loser I know)

Just wondered what the little flick was for?


__
http://instagr.am/p/BZi6xPlD5vG/


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

Snake oil I reckon but proof of the pudding as they say....

He seems to be intimating that certain grinders are not performing well and this fixes that


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

Looks like a willfully uneven tamp. That certainly wouldn't result in an even pour on my machine


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Compensating, in my view, for it not working (ie taste in the cup) as it should. If it works for them, then good, but it's a bit odd sharing it.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Oh and he says something about 2 decades of testing extraction techniques and this method is only for certain grinders. I would be ditching the grinder, personally, rather than playing with technique . . .


----------



## Phobic (Aug 17, 2016)

filed under "wtf, well if it works for them then good luck"

personally I'd just use the better grinder and tamp level & consistently


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

MildredM said:


> Oh and he says something about 2 decades of testing extraction techniques and this method is only for certain grinders. I would be ditching the grinder, personally, rather than playing with technique . . .


It's a bit odd to suggest certain grinders would need this, but agreed, if you have a grinder that's *proven* to be faulty, ditch it.

I'd perhaps suggest substitute "testing" for "looking at".


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

MWJB said:


> It's a bit odd to suggest certain grinders would need this, but agreed, if you have a grinder that's *proven* to be faulty, ditch it.
> 
> I'd perhaps suggest substitute "testing" for "looking at".


I did give it a go with my DTP a few weeks back. You could see the extraction start at the "kicked" side and then a gentle wave across the basket. As for taste, I'm unsure as I'm useless anyway in that department.

It would be interesting to see what would happen on higher end machines. I think I'll stick to a flat/level tamp.


----------



## u2jewel (Aug 17, 2017)

My hypothesis. Of what I can think of, being grinder specific and not beans specific..

It is a single dosed portion from a grinder not modified or designed for single dosing, ground directly into the portafilter. This particular setup would fill the close end (handle side) of the basket first (smaller particles), then as the mound grows and starts to collapse, coinciding with the end section of the grind where the lack of pressure on the bean column coarsens the grind, those particles would have land-slid into the back part (far side) of the basket. If not redistributed within the basket, and same as usual flat and level tamp done, far end would gush. Hence the combat technique to thicken the far end of the puck?

Anyone who has seriously tried to single dose from a hopper fed grinder (some exceptions like the EK) would be aware of the grind particle size changes shifting to larger towards the end.

If this 'hack' is perfected so that it negated the need to a) stir the grind for particle size redistribution, and b) transfer the stirred grinds into the basket, then it saves me 2 processes of faffing around before tamping.

All Cafes should and do take work-flow seriously; speedier work flow, less potential spillage during transfer..

God knows how many (several hundreds probably) shots need to be practiced (sacrificed?) to find out if my hypothesis is even feasible..


----------

